# Smell while driving from black and grey tanks



## Southwind (Aug 1, 2017)

Hi, can anyone help with what is causing a bad smell coming into the RV while driving from the onboard tanks. I have tried flushing the tanks out plus adding tank fresh but nothing seems to work, any ideas?? Mike


----------



## Southwind (Aug 1, 2017)

Hi, can anyone help with what is causing a bad smell coming into the RV while driving from the onboard tanks. I have tried flushing the tanks out plus adding tank fresh but nothing seems to work, any ideas?? Mike


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Mike, try placing the plugs in the sinks and shower before you empty out your waste and when on the move. Can't help with the balck waste.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi Mike,

You obviously have a problem. Is the vehicle pre owned or have you had it from new? If it is an older vehicle the you have to persevere with flushing the tank more often, half fill it with a tank detergent and drive around for an hour or so and then flush out. You may have to repeat this procedure until the smell disappears.

The cause of a bad smell is the continued flushing of food waste down the kitchen drain.


----------



## Happy Jim (Jun 29, 2017)

Geriatricbackpacker said:


> Mike, try placing the plugs in the sinks and shower before you empty out your waste and when on the move. Can't help with the balck waste.


Ha, we discovered this phenomenon this weekend after dumping our grey water tank, 2 mins down the road and the van stank like a sewar :frown2: the dumping of the water had suctioned the water traps empty so a quick trip round the van to run some water back in sorted it (I'm guessing motorhomes don't have Durgo valves fitted for some reason)


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Second that put the plugs into the plug holes when driving 

You will notice these smells more in the summer when its hot , not so obvious during the cooler months 

Had a camper once with a large toilet holding tank and in summer when weather hot and we were driving and i had drivers window open we could smell the toilet tank in the cab But his only happened if the drivers window was open even when driving at 70mph 

My therory was the external vent for the toilet tank had some part to play and by opening the window while driving the semll was circulating in the van


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Have a look at your waste trap under the sinks, you may have little vents going up from them (purpose unknown), we have one under the wash basin in the bathroom which caused a stink while driving. I blocked it and solved the problem.

RVs are different from motorhomes in many respects. You may do better for answers on an RV site, though there are a few of us here.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Re the toilet smell, is it possible the seals are in need of lubrication (or even replacement)?


----------

